# has the NI section died?



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

or like everything else is it disbanded and moved into other things. just thought I would ask as its very slow and the last meet was very small compared to previous ones?


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Was thinking just earlier how quiet it is in here... Maybe the weather has something to do with it!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

na I think the novelty is wearing off and the fact there is not the same organised meets over here possibly. plus there is not the organised meets as there is over the water.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

When was the last meet / When is the next? I'd love to goto one!


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

we need something controversial to happen like maybe me saying ****** **** ********** ***************


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

just thinking as no one else looks in here i have found this great glass cleaner from a local company (cant name forum rules  ) does anyone want some free samples


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

never refuse anything thats free! what info u need? address i presume?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

yes just pm me you details or we can meet somewhere


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Im still here not that I say much anyway! Bit of a disgrace to the forum as well had my new car 2 weeks and still driving around with transport wax on it and the dealer name on the window


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

i didnt even know we had a last forum meeting :S


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Get one sorted then! I don't mind letting someone demonstrate on my car with a PC or something (provided they are experienced) to show other newbies how it's done.. (including me!)


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

If something was organised where demos are availible I think that would appeal, if I had a garage I wouldn't even mind hosting.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

right lads i may be able to supply the place for a meet in belfast if anyone would be interested my friend has a garage workshop we could use if he says yes that is


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Sounds good billy, as said before I would be more than happy help out with any demos etc bring our meets more in line with the mainland boys and get detailing off the ground over here!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

sounds good count me in.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

..And me!


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Grande-Punto said:


> ..And me!


did you get my pm


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> the last meet was very small compared to previous ones?


If i remember the last meet was the night of champions league final, or semi final, cant member which one now


----------

